# Caution Bears Sighting



## sinergy

Just want a send a quick warning to people who are traveling into the back country. There's been lots of bear sightings The most recent one I heard of was on the MP a black bear has been sighted near the Provo River corridor. Im guessing with the bears coming out hibernation and the higher elevations still white capped there traveling down lower than normal. 

Wouldn't hurt to get a can of Bear spray.


----------



## tye dye twins

*Re: Da-Bears*

Guys at Cabela's claimed to have seen one just below the dam of Strawberry along the strawberry river about 3 weeks ago. I carry that stuff for an ocassional moose too!


----------



## campfire

*Re: Da-Bears*

I don't doubt that there are SLIGHTLY more bear about in recent years but I can't help wondering if the increased number of bear warnings are not a direct result of the recent court case against the DWR and FS.


----------



## sinergy

*Re: Da-Bears*



tye dye twins said:


> Guys at Cabela's claimed to have seen one just below the dam of Strawberry along the strawberry river about 3 weeks ago. I carry that stuff for an ocassional moose too!


I started carrying my sidearm with me but really I don't want to put down a bear for being a bear after all were encroaching on there habitat so I went and got a small can of spray. 
Hopefully I dont end up spraying my self LOL


----------



## sinergy

*Re: Da-Bears*



campfire said:


> I don't doubt that there are SLIGHTLY more bear about in recent years but I can't help wondering if the increased number of bear warnings are not a direct result of the recent court case against the DWR and FS.


I wouldn't doubt it with the whole incident in American Fork in all.


----------



## doody

+1 for a firearm after having a close call with a mother and her cubs on the Colorado in RMMP. Always take it when I'm out alone.


----------



## Critter

I have a question for those that pack a firearm with them to scare or kill a bear if they feel threatened. Is the firearm capable of killing with one shot a aggressive bear that quite possibly is coming toward you and are you capable of shooting a target the size of a tennis ball while it is bobbing around as it comes toward you? Most people that shoot a handgun which I believe we are talking about as far as protection can't. Perhaps the noise will scare the bear off and perhaps it won't. I watched a show one time about trying to deter a aggressive bear and the shooter never won the game. That is until they pulled out the bear spray. A handgun you have to hit the brain to stop the charge, the bear spray you only needed to come close to stop it. A bad shot with a hand gun is more than likely to just make the bear madder. Now for the two legged animal the handgun just might work a lot better.


----------



## doody

You're right, I carry it thinking of it more as a noise maker but ive always thought that if a bear is close enough to spray i'd have to be a really bad shot to miss him 10 times. Anybody have any first hand stories? Interesting topic!


----------



## Swaner

This is probably a repost but it shows just how fast it can all happen. 
The guy shooting misses the bear but the noise/muzzle blast was enough to deter her.






We didn't carry with us last year on the Kenai, Willow, Little Willow, or Talkeetna we floated up in AK. Although there were tracks everywhere and we could hear them in the trees the whole way down, even had a couple of sightings. Only 2 of the 4 of us even had spray. After seeing this video, I think I'll be packing on my next trip.


----------



## campfire

This thread has gone in an interesting direction. And since it is in the fly fishing section I will ask this question. How do you carry either spray or a firearm while fly fishing, ie., while wearing waders? I have both a Beretta Bobcat (22lr) and a snubby 38 special that I sometimes carry in the front pocket of my waders but as has been mentioned, they both lack the firepower to stop a charging bear. When I fish very small Uinta streams and I wear my waist high waders I can carry my 357 Mag. which might be a little more effective. But realistically, I carry these more because of the chance encounter of a coyote, badger, muskrat or "two legged polecat" than the worry of any real need to stop a bear.


----------



## Riden

This is a really interesting topic. I've been out to the mp a few times since the sightings and haven't come across a bear thankfully. If you hear a guy yellin hey bear every once in awhile it's probably me making noise.


----------



## doody

Definitely hard to conceal something with enough stopping power comfortably. A .38 snubby is just too small to be anything but a loud noise. I carry a glock 29 in a 10 mm. Small enough to carry in the waistband, loud enough to turn a charge, and strong enough to hopefully stop a bear or other large, angry animal. I like that this thread is turning into a "who's is bigger thread!" anybody else out there carry for piece of mind?


----------



## doody

Oh, and what's a "two legged pole cat?"


----------



## sinergy

Swaner said:


> This is probably a repost but it shows just how fast it can all happen.
> The guy shooting misses the bear but the noise/muzzle blast was enough to deter her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We didn't carry with us last year on the Kenai, Willow, Little Willow, or Talkeetna we floated up in AK. Although there were tracks everywhere and we could hear them in the trees the whole way down, even had a couple of sightings. Only 2 of the 4 of us even had spray. After seeing this video, I think I'll be packing on my next trip.


Awesome video that charging bear was no joke I hope I never get into a situation like that


----------



## sinergy

campfire said:


> This thread has gone in an interesting direction. And since it is in the fly fishing section I will ask this question. How do you carry either spray or a firearm while fly fishing, ie., while wearing waders? I have both a Beretta tomcat (22lr) and a snubby 38 special that I sometimes carry in the front pocket of my waders but as has been mentioned, they both lack the firepower to stop a charging bear. When I fish very small Uinta streams and I wear my waist high waders I can carry my 357 Mag. which might be a little more effective. But realistically, I carry these more because of the chance encounter of a coyote, badger, muskrat or "two legged polecat" than the worry of any real need to stop a bear.


I carry a Glock 26 in a shoulder holster im left handed so it sits under my right arm I cast with my left so works well doesn't impose om my casting. This is the first year Ive carried bear spray with me I picked up a UDAP pepper spray kit it is little bit bulky but I can fit it in the inside pocket of my vest.


----------



## campfire

doody said:


> Oh, and what's a "two legged pole cat?"


"biped skunk"/ "humaniod snake in the grass"/ "sociopathic **** erectus"/ "bad guy"


----------



## LOAH

I pack a .357 Ruger Security Six on my side when I'm in the back country. I hope I never have to use it when I'm supposed to be fishing.

The situation plays out in my mind quite often, where I may have to react quickly, draw, and fire on target under pressure (surprised), and then keep firing to subdue whatever is charging me. I'd hate to have to shoot a bear, cougar, elk, moose, or what have you, but it's better than being mauled or gored.

It's definitely a scary thought of how quickly something can be on top of me vs how quickly I can get a round off. With that same scenario though, I'd much rather have a magnum firing when I pull the trigger as opposed to the spray. If something is trying to kill me, I don't want to bother it, I'm going to kill it. It's the only way to be sure.

I'm pretty confident that a .357 is big enough to bring down anything we have in Utah. I only hope I can make those 6 shots count because a bear isn't going to give me time to reload.

And then after the shooting, there's an even bigger mess to take care of. Might as well forget fishing because now you've got to notify the DWR and hope they see it as self defense.

I'm usually pretty loud though and try to make sure all the critters know something is coming so they can get out of my way. Hollering out a big Chewbacca call has worked so far. :lol: 

Nothing messes with a wookie. :mrgreen:


----------



## Riden

Haha ... I carry in the bc as well ... I suppose it better to have it and not use it and not have it and need it ... I am also a fan of hollerin like a fool in the woods


----------



## huntnbum

I hear bears hate the smell of beer


----------



## orvis1

I was told by a forest ranger (not sure to believe him) but that the bears hate the bee/wasp spray as much as they do pepper spray. A less expensive alternative. That or do what my friends do bring someone that weights more and can't run as fast. The bears are always sure to go for the slower moving larger meal... :mrgreen:


----------



## stablebuck

orvis1 said:


> I was told by a forest ranger (not sure to believe him) but that the bears hate the bee/wasp spray as much as they do pepper spray. A less expensive alternative.


Same thing for humans and I believe the bug spray shoots further than your standard pepper spray.


----------



## Critter

The bug spray goes out in a steady stream with very little fogging. The bear spray on the other hand fogs the area and anything that comes into it is going to get the effect of the pepper spray.


----------



## tye dye twins

I have to say that bear spray is some strong stuff! I had a can burst in my pack and while I was taking it out my mom and I received burns on our skin that lasted for 5 hours, our eyes were stinging for around 20 mins, and we had trouble breathing! When I called the company they told me the burns could last for 48 hours. My pack was contaminated permantly and my gear (plastic bags, water bottles, camera, ski boots) continued to burn me for a couple of hikes even after washing them and leaving them out in the sun.

A employee of REI was seriously asked if she should spray her kids and tent with that stuff before the went to bed. I guess the word "deterant" threw her off.

Remember always save some for the 2nd charge.

Really wasp spray, is that for real? Never heard that one before.


----------



## Critter

There was a study done a few years ago to see if you could spray it around your camp to keep the bears out. They found out that the bears started to like the stuff and would actually come into it. They figured out that you were just putting the condiments on your self if you did it. It's a lot like some folks that put hot sauce on everything.


----------



## crimson obsession

Make sure after you buy your bear spray to test fire the can to make sure it works. Some cans sit on the shelf longer than others and the can may become defective. You don't want to find out your can doesn't work at the time when you need it most. Just invite that annoying neighbor kid over for an "experiment" and don't forget the video camera


----------



## campfire

crimson obsession said:


> Make sure after you buy your bear spray to test fire the can to make sure it works. Some cans sit on the shelf longer than others and the can may become defective. You don't want to find out your can doesn't work at the time when you need it most. Just invite that annoying neighbor kid over for an "experiment" and don't forget the video camera


Good point which is another + for packing heat. Good quality 357 Mag. ammo could sit in my revolver for years and still go bang.


----------



## rdoggsilva

campfire said:


> This thread has gone in an interesting direction. And since it is in the fly fishing section I will ask this question. How do you carry either spray or a firearm while fly fishing, ie., while wearing waders? I have both a Beretta Bobcat (22lr) and a snubby 38 special that I sometimes carry in the front pocket of my waders but as has been mentioned, they both lack the firepower to stop a charging bear. When I fish very small Uinta streams and I wear my waist high waders I can carry my 357 Mag. which might be a little more effective. But realistically, I carry these more because of the chance encounter of a coyote, badger, muskrat or "two legged polecat" than the worry of any real need to stop a bear.


That is the main reason I carry a sidearm, the two legged skunk.


----------



## ckamanao

I carry a Glock 20 chambered in the 10mm and a can of Bear Spray. Some people complain that it is too much weight to pack around. I just give em a little smile and ask them how much weight would you carry in order to save your life or your families life. But I shoot a 200 grain bullet traveling at 1150 fps with 507 ft/lbs of energy at 100 yards. It fits 15 rounds per mag and I pack 3 mags. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## brookieguy1

huntnbum said:


> I hear bears hate the smell of beer


I don't think so. I know on the Boulder they fatten' up on Budweiser if you leave it accessable! Along with eggs, bacon, potatoes, Fritos, and bean dip.


----------



## fishawk

I always carry my Ruger Alaskan in 44 mag. when in the backcountry. Whether flyfishing, bowhunting, or hiking, I like the piece of mind it provides especially when my family is with me. It is a little cumbersome but like it was mentioned before, my life and my families well being is worth the discomfort. I'm more worried about mountain lions and "pole cats" than bears but it all boils down to personal protection. It's loaded with 340 grain buffalo bore ammo so hopefully it will stop whatever is coming. Gladly, I've never had to unholster it for that reason and pray I never do.


----------



## sinergy

brookieguy1 said:


> I don't think so. I know on the Boulder they fatten' up on Budweiser if you leave it accessable! Along with eggs, bacon, potatoes, Fritos, and bean dip.


I ate that this morning......... Dont shoot


----------



## ToniThomp

Critter said:


> The bug spray goes out in a steady stream with very little fogging. The bear spray on the other hand fogs the area and anything that comes into it is going to get the effect of the pepper spray.


yes- right' i uses bear spray than a bug spray
_____________________________________________________________________
The man who survived mustard gas and best pepper spray is now a seasoned veteran.


----------



## Huge29

ToniThomp said:


> Critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> The bug spray goes out in a steady stream with very little fogging. The bear spray on the other hand fogs the area and anything that comes into it is going to get the effect of the pepper spray.
> 
> 
> 
> yes- right' i uses bear spray than a bug spray
> ___________________________________________________________________
> The man who survived mustard gas and pepper spray is now a seasoned veteran.
Click to expand...

Welcome Toni! How did you find us from the Philippines?


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Haha, it cracks me up when I hear full grown men affriad of black bears.


----------



## ToniThomp

Thank you!
No - i just google for some forum where i can some topic with regards to bear caution.. 
___________________________________________________________________
The man who survived mustard gas and pepper spray is now a seasoned veteran.


----------



## trout bum

There is a difference between being afraid of them and respecting them. The idiot who doesnt respect them SHOULD be afraid of them. 

T.B


----------



## bullsnot

Critter said:


> The bug spray goes out in a steady stream with very little fogging. The bear spray on the other hand fogs the area and anything that comes into it is going to get the effect of the pepper spray.


The expression never piss into the wind comes to mind.


----------

